# bajar de 5v a 3.3v con diodos



## josemanu (Feb 17, 2008)

Hola a todos.

Tengo una placa base celeron con un conector de alimentación de 20 pines y otro de 4, quiero utilizar una fuente de alimentación que solo tiene un conector de 20 pines, así que con uno de los molex de la fuente quiero alimentar el conector de 4 pines de la placa.

El problema es que este conector necesita 12v, 5v y 3.3v y desde el molex solo puedo sacar 12v y 5v.

Googleando he visto que con diodos en serie puedo bajar de 5v a 3.3v pero mencionan diodos del tipo 1N0001.

Mi pregunta es la siguiente ¿podría utilizar leds en lugar de los 1N0001?

En caso de que quisiera utilizar una resistencia ¿como la podría calcular?

Gracias.


----------



## mabauti (Feb 17, 2008)

> ¿podría utilizar leds en lugar de los 1N0001?


solo si vas a tener cargas menores a 20mA y el problema es que en los leds hay caidas de mas de 1.7Volts por led.



> ¿como la podría calcular?


Ley de Ohm : V = I*R. El detalle de esta es que es ineficiente y gastaras energia  en forma de calor


----------



## eliben (Feb 18, 2008)

Puedes usar un diode Zener si tienes poco corriente.


----------



## zetec (Feb 18, 2008)

Saludos mi pana como dice el amigo eliben utiliza un diodo zener, pregunta en la tienda de tu localidad yo una vez compro uno que baja exactamente a 3.3v


----------



## josemanu (Feb 18, 2008)

Hola a todos y gracias por la ayuda.

He de reconocer que he estado a punto de cometer un grave error: los cuatro pines adicionales del atx24 no coinciden con los cuatro pines del conector P4, ya que este ultimo solo tiene un voltaje (12v).

Así que he utilizado un molex normal para reconvertirlo en P4 eliminando el cable rojo (5v) y duplicando el amarillo (12v), los dos negros (GND) aprovechan tal cual.

De nuevo gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas.


----------

